# I got 117 USD for one soap!!!



## Tienne (May 23, 2014)

I sold my first soap yesterday!! Well, not exactly.... I  sort of bartered it and OMG I definitely got the better end of the  bargain!! 

Here's the story. I hired a gardener to help get my front yard looking  nice and he has really bad eczema on his forearms. Last time he was  here, I gave him a scrubby coffee soap (coz he's a gardener) and a mild  avocado soap. (I dump soaps on anyone who passes by. LOL) When he got  here yesterday to work, the first thing he told me was that when he had  gotten home last time, he had washed his arms with the avocado soap and  the itching had stopped right away. He said he usually can't get a good  night's sleep because he wakes up due to the itching but after using the  soap, he can now sleep all night. He loved the soap and was all exalted  and happy about it, (which made me feel really good, albeit a bit  surprised, coz it was just an avocado soap. LOL ) So anyway, this guy  isn't cheap to hire. He costs 388,- SEK an hour. That would be just  under 60 USD an hour. (I know... ugh.)  Anyway, I think it's worth it  coz he gets my garden looking good in no time and it saves me a lot of  time and work and sore muscles PLUS I get to watch a hunky, sweaty,  muscular, sun-tanned guy roaming about my yard looking ever so manly  and... *sigh*... well, enough about that, but it does have it perks  having him around. LOL  Well, to make a long story short, he was here  for three hours yesterday and when time came to bill me, he said he  would only bill me for one hour, because he said the soap had helped him  so much and he was so grateful. That means I got two hours gardening  for free!! That's 2 x 388 SEK = 776 SEK!!!! That's 117 USD!!!!  For one  little round of avocado soap!! That is just insane! LOL

I have a whole Pringles can worth of cured avocado soaps I'm going to  give him the next time he's here, free of charge. The mere fact that he  gave me such a mega discount and that it helps his eczema is enough for  me. (Plus the hunky, sweaty, muscular thing is absolutely priceless.  LOL)  He waaaaay overpaid for that one little soap so it's the least I  can do. My front yard looks fab right now, but I can hardly wait to have  some weeds in my garden again.  

It was a good day.


----------



## Aline (May 23, 2014)

LOL - that's a great story


----------



## Saponista (May 23, 2014)

I love that story, so nice that your little avocado soap gave someone so much relief.


----------



## AcornSky (May 23, 2014)

That's wonderful.  Good on you for being generous and knowing what to give him.  And good on him for being so appreciative (as well as ornamental and useful!)  

(Hey - ornamental and useful!  He's just like soap!)


----------



## grayceworks (May 23, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## btz (May 23, 2014)

That's one awesome soap, LOL.


----------



## Tienne (May 23, 2014)

Oh, he is indeed ornamental, AcornSky!   He did made me feel kind of bubbly too, (in a _very_ innocent sort of way of course, *ahem*) so he has that in common with soap too! LOL  

Here's a pic of the inconspicuous and somewhat boring, (but to him apparently miraculous) little golden goose soap;


----------



## AcornSky (May 23, 2014)

Oooh - how do you get that pattern around the edge?  Is it part of a mould?

There seem to be very few moulds around in the UK.  :sad:


----------



## neeners (May 23, 2014)

that's awesome!!!  I love bartering.  Everyone is a winner when you barter.

 you know, I suffer from eczema too, and sometimes wake up in the middle of the night scratching (it's terrible, and there were a few years where I would wake up every night), so I can commiserate with your hunky gardener.  to him, two hours of free work is a small price to pay for relief and a good night's rest!


----------



## Ankh (May 23, 2014)

awww.... thats such a cute story.......

and i must say, 117 USD is nothing in front of the relief he must have had got...


----------



## Tienne (May 23, 2014)

AcornSky said:


> Oooh - how do you get that pattern around the edge?  Is it part of a mould?
> 
> There seem to be very few moulds around in the UK.  :sad:



I bought a fondant mat on eBay and cut it to size so it fits perfectly inside a Pringles can. There was enough left over to line a small log mould on all the three long sides AND still enough left over to put in the bottom of a red ED silicone mould, so you get a lot for your money.  

I don't know if this link is to the cheapest one you can get, but I just found the first link I could with a mat like the one I got. Look around, coz sometimes they are on whopper sale and/or auction for cheap.  

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HOT-Silic...ake-Sugarcraft-Pad-Mat-mold-Tool/121254141599


----------



## AcornSky (May 23, 2014)

Thank you!  You're wonderful!

I've never seen anything like that before, and a whole world of possibilities has just opened up.  I've already tried using a Pringles can, which worked very well, so this should be well within my capabilities.


----------



## Tienne (May 23, 2014)

AcornSky said:


> Thank you!  You're wonderful!



Yes, I know. I'm absolutely fabulous. I'm glad someone finally noticed! :mrgreen:

But joking aside, LOL, I'm so glad it gave you some inspiration. You can get all sorts of patterns and sizes, so be sure to check out you get a big enough one. Some of them are very small and they usually don't tell until far down in the description. I have my eye on a cobblestone patterned one, but I must resist!! I can't afford to eBay too much these days coz I'm spending all my play money on hiring that cutesy gardener. It's all about priorities, don't ya know. LOL

Don't forget to post pics of the imprinted soaps you make!


----------



## lsg (May 23, 2014)

That is a good recommendation for your soaps.  You might tell him, his recommendations to other people would also be welcome.  I love the design around the outside of your soap.


----------



## navigator9 (May 23, 2014)

Woo hoo.....good for you, with the barter, the gardener, the works!  And that's a great idea about the fondant mat. I just bought one and it was too big for my log mold, and I wondered what I'd do with the left overs, now I'm going to line my Crystal Lite container....thanks!


----------



## Sagebrush (May 23, 2014)

That's an awesome story...in every way.  It's nice when you see the benefits of your products in someone else's life! 

That's also a great idea to use the fondant mats in Pringles cans. Now I'm gonna be online all morning looking for the perfect pattern instead of making soap


----------



## Tienne (May 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! I have to tell you though, that the idea to use a fondant mat in a Pringles can isn't my idea. I saw some soaps a while back that were done that way so the credit should rightly go to some anonymous but creative soaper out there in Soapland who first thought of it and whose idea I just happened to rip off. I just wanted to put that out there so you don't go thinking mistakenly that I have any kind of creative streak of my own whatsoever, coz I don't. LOL


----------



## warmhandswarmheart (May 23, 2014)

Acorn Sky, the pattern is from a fondant mat.  You can buy them on Amazon.  They are usually used to decorate cakes.


----------



## seven (May 23, 2014)

i hope you still have the recipe for that amazing avocado soap  

ya know what, i can totally understand how happy he must be, since i have a sensitive skin myself. when it's acting up, the itching can be unbearable, seriously! he did not joke when he said he couldn't sleep. i myself can scratch in my sleep, and when i woke up.. blood everywhere


----------



## brandnew (May 23, 2014)

I would like to thank you for your wonderfully amusing story.....your invaluable use of spending ;-).....and the great idea of a fondant mat! I am already an avid pringles tin user and now it will be even better! Thanks ever so much! Amazon here I come....sorry hubby!:-o


----------



## houseofwool (May 23, 2014)

The story is awesome and the soaps are beautiful.  Although, I have to admit, I curious about the gardener if he makes you swoon!


----------



## newbie (May 23, 2014)

Yes, where's the picture of the gardener? Surely you can take one by stealth. Share the goods, girl!!

I think your soap brought in more than the gold dust and diamond encrusted one that someone mentioned a few months ago. Way to go!


----------



## Ellacho (May 23, 2014)

Wow!!! What a story Tienne! You made all of us(soapers!) so proud!

I also give out my soaps on anyone who passes by too lol!


----------



## Tienne (May 23, 2014)

You people are even worse than me! LOL  I never even thought of taking a pic of him... but okay!!   I won't be needing his services again for a while, but next time I call on him, I'll see if I can't sneak my way to getting a pic of him. (OMG, that  last sentence sounded real cougarish, didn't it?) The things you people make me do! LOL He's going to think I am a freak if he catches me taking it, but I'll see what I can do. 

Seven, the recipe is really no big deal. I think the relief he got must be more from _not_ using commercial soap more than it is from using my soap. Or else it's the placebo effect. I dunno, but there really aren't any miraculous ingredients in the soap whatsoever, but if anyone wants to give it a go anyway, here's the recipe;

20% CO 
35% Lard 
20% AO 
20% OO 
5% Castor Oil

SF 5%. 10% mashed avocado ppo and 1 tsp kaolin clay ppo (used as FO anchor). I added some sugar, SL, ROE and Vit E to it too and a dash of green oxide to taste. That's it.


----------



## IrishLass (May 23, 2014)

What a wonderful story! That's awesome! 

 As an aside- for those here in the US- you can find those fondant mats at Michael's Craft Store down the cake-baking aisle if you don't want to order online and wait for it to be shipped to you. That's where I got mine. I bought a couple of sets and cut them to fit all my molds. They work great and last forever (well....at least a couple of years to date, but they're still going strong!)

 IrishLass


----------



## LunaSkye (May 23, 2014)

While I do love the story (^_^), I am grateful to hear the effects of avacado oil on the skin. I really would've slept on it because it is expensive to purchase. I now have an idea of the type of soap I can make for my niece (she also suffers from eczema).


----------



## CaraBou (May 23, 2014)

Great soap, great story!  But I'm with house of wool and newbie now: enough of the clean stuff, we want more dirt on the gardner! Oh my, just imagine what that could lead to, lol!


----------



## grayceworks (May 23, 2014)

I like both Avocado Oil and Almond Oil on my skin... both are wonderful in soap, and I normally have very dry itchy skin. I do see a difference between those, and soaps using only CO, PO, and OO. My favorite for my dry skin has both Avocado and Almond in large amounts. 

And I agree! More about the gardner! We want eye candy!


----------



## neeners (May 24, 2014)

GAR-DEN-ER!!!  GAR-DEN-ER!!!!!  cougar schmougar....just give him some lame excuse that you have a friend in the US who wants to see your garden and you want to show them who takes such great care of it, OR something about fellow soap makers want to see benefits of the avocado oil soap on eczema.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (May 24, 2014)

^^^
She doesn't even need an excuse...just have him come for soap


----------



## grayceworks (May 24, 2014)

neeners said:


> GAR-DEN-ER!!!  GAR-DEN-ER!!!!!  cougar schmougar...
> ...something about fellow soap makers want to see benefits of the avocado oil soap on eczema.



Yes, we want to see how nicely it's helped the skin alllll over. *daydreams*


----------



## neeners (May 24, 2014)

no....it's the excuse to take a picture of him.  he'll come back for the soap.....they always do..... MWAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!  :twisted:  lol


----------



## Serenity (May 24, 2014)

The soap looks beautiful, I love the pattern. Pity we can't see the gardener as well! ;-)


----------



## houseofwool (May 24, 2014)

grayceworks said:


> Yes, we want to see how nicely it's helped the skin alllll over. *daydreams*




I think I flove you.


----------



## Admin (May 24, 2014)

Tienne said:


> I sold my first soap yesterday!! Well, not exactly.... I  sort of bartered it and OMG I definitely got the better end of the  bargain!!
> 
> Here's the story. I hired a gardener to help get my front yard looking  nice and he has really bad eczema on his forearms. Last time he was  here, I gave him a scrubby coffee soap (coz he's a gardener) and a mild  avocado soap. (I dump soaps on anyone who passes by. LOL) When he got  here yesterday to work, the first thing he told me was that when he had  gotten home last time, he had washed his arms with the avocado soap and  the itching had stopped right away. He said he usually can't get a good  night's sleep because he wakes up due to the itching but after using the  soap, he can now sleep all night. He loved the soap and was all exalted  and happy about it, (which made me feel really good, albeit a bit  surprised, coz it was just an avocado soap. LOL ) So anyway, this guy  isn't cheap to hire. He costs 388,- SEK an hour. That would be just  under 60 USD an hour. (I know... ugh.)  Anyway, I think it's worth it  coz he gets my garden looking good in no time and it saves me a lot of  time and work and sore muscles PLUS I get to watch a hunky, sweaty,  muscular, sun-tanned guy roaming about my yard looking ever so manly  and... *sigh*... well, enough about that, but it does have it perks  having him around. LOL  Well, to make a long story short, he was here  for three hours yesterday and when time came to bill me, he said he  would only bill me for one hour, because he said the soap had helped him  so much and he was so grateful. That means I got two hours gardening  for free!! That's 2 x 388 SEK = 776 SEK!!!! That's 117 USD!!!!  For one  little round of avocado soap!! That is just insane! LOL
> 
> ...



Maybe I have been misled, but aren't all Swedes highly attractive?

Is this why no one sends me soap? 

Good for you.


----------



## Tienne (May 24, 2014)

You girls are simply incorrigible!! LOL Especially you, Neeners and Grayceworks.   

Listen y'all. I  promise to do what I can to get a pic next time he's here. He's  finished for this time around, but I will have him back in a couple of months I reckon and then I'll get a pic, come Hell or high water, I WILL  get a pic. In the mean time, just so you know what to expect, here's a description of him. I reckon he's about 6 ft tall and he has dark hair. He's pretty muscular and he has a nice smile, soft eyes, good teeth. LOL He's pretty much the definition of tall, dark and handsome! .... and from what I can gather, I don't think he's married. I'm not totally sure on that though, but during coffee breaks we would sit and chat about all sorts of things and he never once mentioned a wife or family or any of that sort. We talked quite a lot, so he had every opportunity to do so. (Not that it matters in any way. It's not like I'm interested in him or anything. LOL) He plays a lot of musical instruments and even plays the organ at his local church and he lives about a five minute drive from me. I know he also rides a motorbike, but he came here in a van with all his work stuff in the back. Uhm, what else? He really likes homemade chocolate-dipped coconut macaroons and homemade strawberry cordial too. (I know this coz I completely coincidentally happened to have a couple of Martha Stewart moments prior to his last visit. LOL) 

Oh, I almost forgot. He has a name too. It's Peter. So how's that? Will that hold you girls over for awhile until the next time he's here? 



SMF said:


> Maybe I have been misled, but aren't all Swedes highly attractive?



Hmm.. well, there are lots of blond, blue-eyed fair-skinned people in all the Scandinavian countries and they're all fairly similar, IMO. Whether or not they're more or less attractive than other peoples, depends on what you like! Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so it depends on personal preference what kinds of people one finds attractive. I myself am partial to the Mediterranean types and I also have a soft spot for Australian men, (but I am half Aussie myself, so I reckon that's why.) I've visited America a few times and there were quite a few nice specimens there, too! I pretty much like all brands of hunky, sun-kissed, outdoors-y type men. Yum!  I wouldn't go so far as to characterize Scandinavian men as being that, as a whole, but there are a few nuggets here and there.


----------



## neeners (May 24, 2014)

two months?  he may need more soap before then....  :wink:


----------



## houseofwool (May 24, 2014)

neeners said:


> two months?  he may need more soap before then....  :wink:




I'm sure he will. Or at least this single girl hopes so.


----------



## newbie (May 24, 2014)

Well, well. That is quite the description. I believe a relatively small Southern Swedish Soap Workshop at your house is a necessity, focusing on eczema and psoriasis and what the soapmaker has to offer a person with such skin conditions. We would need someone to give a testimonial and who can believe such a testimonial unless it is given in person? Not I. I am available in Late July, when my pheromones will be peaking. What's your address?


----------



## Tienne (May 25, 2014)

It's been a long time since a thread has made me laugh this much. In my mind's eye, I'm imagining a dozen or so soapers pulling up lawn chairs in my front yard, sitting there all giggling and giddy and sipping on Margeritas as they all just sigh and watch in awe as the gardener does his thing, each and every one of them with a secret stash of avocado soaps in their pockets and purses hoping to lure him in. This brings a whole new dimension to the words soap p.o.r.n.


----------



## CaraBou (May 25, 2014)

So, what about age?  My DH is 9 years younger than me -- I was 39.9999 and he was 30.33333 when we married.  So it's just a minor detail in my eyes, but you have me wondering with your cougar talk!


----------



## Tienne (May 25, 2014)

On second thought, maybe cougar wasn't the best word to use, coz I was referring more to my quickly  advancing age, than his. I haven't been single for decades, so now that I am, being "on the prowl" and feelin' predatory is something I need to re-learn and it just feels strange (although quite refreshing!) being "allowed" to think that way again.  

I reckon we might be about the same age, but maybe he's a few years younger, but not much.  At a distance I would swear he looks no more than 30-35, he's very fit, but I reckon he's maybe around 45-ish?


----------



## CaraBou (May 25, 2014)

So he's totally fair game!  My guess is he'll be back around sooner than you think.  Sounds like the kind of guy who might be in pursuit of a good shaving soap :wink:


----------

